# Help with huge tank please!



## BoriOki (Oct 18, 2009)

We just bought a house near the beach, and it came with a huge saltwater tank. I'm guessing it's about 100 gallons, and it has several fish in it. There are two clown fish, two snake looking eels in it, a slow small black angel fish looking one, and a small nervous acting red fish. None of us have ever even owned a small tank so we have no idea how to maintain it, instead we are trying to sell it but we have no idea how.
I've heard the whole tank can sell for a lot considering the live rock and all, but I have no idea where I can take it, of how to transport it, or how much it can sell for. 
It's a very nice setup, it has all sorts of temperature regulators, oxygen pump, and everything. Again though, I don't know much about taking care of fish.
Is there a website I could post it on for local pick up? Is there any information I need to find out about it before selling it? I've tried identifying the fish online but to no avail.
Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## molliefan09 (Sep 21, 2009)

i dont know where you live but check out craigslist online......there are always people selling aquariums on there....check out the prices and you should get a good idea as to what you can sell yours for


----------



## onefish2fish (Jul 22, 2008)

see if you can find a local reefing club in your area. seeing your near the beach i can almost say there will be one.

now the fish can be a few different things but if you can get a picture posted on here someone can help.
for the black one ill guess domino damsel but again pictures are worth 1,000 words. 

welcome to the forum.


----------



## Pasfur (Mar 29, 2008)

In order to offer this tank for sale you will need to learn the basic "language" of the hobby. Post some pictures so we can tell you what the equipment is.


----------

